# Smelly after daycare



## Milo114 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, I noticed that when my dog comes home from daycare he is always really smelly! I don't know exactly how to describe the smell but it is always the same. Is this normal? My husband is worried that they are not taking proper care to clean up after the dogs.
Do any of your dogs smell weird after a day at doggy daycare?


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Our dog always smells different after she comes home from daycare. I wouldn't say it's a bad smell though. I think she just smells more like "dog" when she's been playing with other dogs.


----------



## VickytheRobot (May 24, 2012)

One of ours smells different after a rough play - well, they both do, but one is far more noticeable. It's kind of a weird doggish corn chips smell. I know that sounds gross. It's gross in real life, too.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Perhaps he was just slobbered on? I don't do doggy daycare,but I know animals and toys get smelly from too much slobber.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

It could easily be the slobber. Sometimes after play group, some dogs look like they've been dunked in a slimy bath, especially if they've been playing with a particularly drooly dog.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

When dogs sweat, sometimes their feet smell like corn chips  I assume it's related to what they eat, but have no idea why "corn chips". 

Slimed dogs can smell this way also, so as tussling dogs grab each others necks, legs, etc., the slime will dry and may smell. 

This is not unique to daycare .... and I'm not asserting that this is the only cause of the smell.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it mostly depends on the surfaces maybe? (or maybe the indoor vs outdoor?, but the dogs don't smell from our indoor area either soo...) the other daycares in my city have all rubber matting flooring or turf and are mostly indoors. our daycare is all cement indoors and the play area's are mostly outdoors and just earth, nothing fake over top. I very commonly here from clients who switch to us is that they love that there dog does NOT smell coming from us but they DID smell coming home from other daycares. we also share a lot of clients with a daycare the next city over(we get theirs when owners travel and they get ours) and I have not heard the smell thing about that daycare and they are set up the same way we are, cement and outdoors.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> I think it mostly depends on the surfaces maybe? (or maybe the indoor vs outdoor?, but the dogs don't smell from our indoor area either soo...) the other daycares in my city have all rubber matting flooring or turf and are mostly indoors. our daycare is all cement indoors and the play area's are mostly outdoors and just earth, nothing fake over top. I very commonly here from clients who switch to us is that they love that there dog does NOT smell coming from us but they DID smell coming home from other daycares. we also share a lot of clients with a daycare the next city over(we get theirs when owners travel and they get ours) and I have not heard the smell thing about that daycare and they are set up the same way we are, cement and outdoors.


Rubber flooring can smell AWFUL when it is freshly cleaned/waxed.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, our indoor daycare has rubber flooring and when I first come in to work a shift I notice it does smell funny. It doesn't stink, though, it's just an unusual smell.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My daycare is weird because the indoor room always smells like chlorine from the endless pool that's also in there and the outdoor is K9 Grass. I think the smell you're noticing is simply the smell of other dogs. If it doesn't smell like urine or feces, then there's nothing to worry about! It just means your dog had a BLAST.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Bella has "day care smell" when I pick her up. Some days are worse than others. Usually just smells like LOTS of dog! I think she plays with a dog that has a skin condition...ya know the smell? I think it's the shaved German shepherd - they're best buds  

Other days she smells like clean fresh air (usually on nice days like yesterday). But the majority of the time she gets slobbered on and needs a bath - badly. Little slobber spikes all over her head and back...LOL

I don't mind and she LOVES it. The place is clean, though. Dogs, however....they are just messy! 

=)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Daycare is messy, they roll around on the floor, roll around out side, get chewed on, slobbered on, rub on many other dogs, etc. 

Thursday I had to warn/apologize to every owner that picked up their dog and say "sorry! He/she is completely covered in dried drool! We had a young mastiff in here who slimed everyone!" All the owners would just laugh, but nearly all of them noticed before I even said anything how sticky and covered there dog was, I cannot imagine any dog that day went home smelling nice.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

A doggy smell is normal. Unfortunate, but normal, lol. 

We're used to dog being household pets kept in small numbers. When they're housed in big groups, they tend to have an animal odor. Just like horses in a barn, cattle, etc. Dogs have their own natural odor, it's just not that prominent when you only have one or two living in a house. IMO a good kennel/DC will smell like dogs and cleaning products. Doggy and a little bleach-y is fine by me. 

Also, I notice our dogs are doggiest when they're a.) inside (duh, no surprise) and b.) it's humid inside. The humidity just makes the odor cling to them. We keep a pleasant smelling cologne/waterless shampoo on hand to help the pups go home smelling reasonable.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Emily1188 said:


> A doggy smell is normal. Unfortunate, but normal, lol.
> 
> We're used to dog being household pets kept in small numbers. When they're housed in big groups, they tend to have an animal odor. Just like horses in a barn, cattle, etc. Dogs have their own natural odor, it's just not that prominent when you only have one or two living in a house. IMO a good kennel/DC will smell like dogs and cleaning products. Doggy and a little bleach-y is fine by me.
> 
> Also, I notice our dogs are doggiest when they're a.) inside (duh, no surprise) and b.) it's humid inside. The humidity just makes the odor cling to them. We keep a pleasant smelling cologne/waterless shampoo on hand to help the pups go home smelling reasonable.


I much prefer the doggy daycare smell to the perfume/cologne smell. They have it at the daycare I go to but I've told them not to use it on Jubel. I don't like the smell and I give lots of kisses to Jubel and the perfume leaves a nasty taste on my lips after giving him a kiss.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

The way I see it, the smellier they are the more they played - proven by their level if exhaustion when they get home.

I'm also one that refuses perfume smells on the dogs. I'd rather have them dog stinky than from perfume. Besides, if it annoys me then imagine what it is like for the dogs e heightened sense of smell?


----------

